# advice?



## Briten (Apr 16, 2003)

Hey about last march, so just over a year ago, i started with stomach pain...it got worse and worse...i went away in the summer....i started to eliminate certain foods b/c they caused horrible pain...i thought i would die...it got to the point where i was soooooo scared of food....doctors told me i was anorexic or something b/c i lost weight but i knew i didnt i just could not take the pain anymore....of course doctors dont care about what people say if they dont see you with a life threatening illness....the doctors thought i had an eating disorder b/c i was a model and a gymnast and of course they just labelled me and threw me in the hospital....i dont think i have ever cried so much in my life...i wanted to die...i used to pray for god to just get over with it and kill me...there were nights when the doctors fed me certain food not believing it caused pain and i would cry for about 5 hrs and they would just walk by and stare at me...my whole family felt for me.....i had many appointments with physc. and they all said i did not have an eating disorder , which was great finally but for all the people who thought i did.. like some of my friends..i dont know..i know people dont understand my pain..they are like how can that bread cause so much pain...i dont know but i wish this never happened to me.....i lost so many things...i loved the life i had a year ago...now i have nothing...i have to try to work my way back..but it is so hard...i lost my school grades...my favorite sport gymnastics....my modelling..my hair too( i have to wear a wig)...sometimes it is too hard to deal with..i know what i want in life and i try so hard and i try to be happy and positive but then sometimes i look in the mirror and i know it is not me, my hair is fake,i am so embarrassed by it...or sometimes pain triggers me into a upset mood...anyone got any advice?


----------



## Shadowz (Feb 26, 2003)

hello there







Firstly let me welcome you to the board , im glad you found us and im sure that you are gonna find both help and support here ..You might be better of posting this on the main IBS board as you will get alot more responds there .Im sorry that you have to deal with this at such a young age , sounds like you have been to hell and back. I can only imagine how hard it is to have to build your life up again and getting used to living with IBS ...Is your doctor involved in this course there is medicine out there which can help you , and you might need to get some anti depressant aswell for a period of time so its a bit easier for you to deal with it all. Try not to think about the grades you lost in school you are young and you can do them over if it comes to that , your healt is what is most important right now. it sounds like your family understand what you are going thru which is a good thing , its always easier to get thru bad stuff if you have your family and friends there to help you. Im sure there is other people on here who can be of more help then me , i just wanted to welcome you


----------

